# Infrared Thermal Imaging for Insurance Claims



## kinseydallas (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello Friends,
I'm posting my services for infrared thermal imaging services for storm damage mediation.

We've been doing complete infrared inspections and reports on storm damaged low sloped roofs and using the reports to settle the claims.
We have over 30 years experience in this area and produce positive results. 

You may also need this service forpre- NDL warranty re-roofs since the manufactures require this on recovers.

As you know the insurance companies deny a lot of claims on commercial flat roofs. The complete reports showing wet insulation and moisture intrusion changes the way they look at the claims.

We include in our reports core samples, written existing conditions, digital photos, and infared photos all in a complete PDF report for submittal to the insurance adjuster.

Send us photos and brief description on line and we can send you a price for services. Contact us on line at : http://www.allstateroofconsultants.com

Email : [email protected]


----------

